# Emerald Isle Cowl Knitting Pattern



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi,

I have designed a free cowl knitting pattern and I thought I would share it here

Kind regards
Linda

http://www.naturalsuburbia.com/2012/10/emerald-isle-cowl-knitting-pattern-and-creative-friday.html


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> Stunning!


Thanks so much!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Love it!! Thanks.


----------



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Love it!! Thanks.


You are welcome


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

It's gorgeous!!!!! Thank you so very much!!!!


----------



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> It's gorgeous!!!!! Thank you so very much!!!!


Thank you so much, happy knitting


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty cowl. :lol: :lol:


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Gorgeous.Thank you. I love cowls. 

Pzoe


----------



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Very pretty cowl. :lol: :lol:


Thank you


----------



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

pzoe said:


> Gorgeous.Thank you. I love cowls.
> 
> Pzoe


Thanks so much


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice, thank you


----------



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Very nice, thank you


You're welcome


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful...make sure you put it in the designer section!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Aren't you talented! It is lovely.


----------



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> Beautiful...make sure you put it in the designer section!


Thanks so much
I'm not sure how to add it to the designer section, I will go and have a look now, thank you.


----------



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

willi66 said:


> Aren't you talented! It is lovely.


You are very kind, thank you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Very pretty! I'll have to add this to the to-do list. Thanks


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Wow - what a generous gift you have given us. I have a shimmery emerald green yarn that will work so nicely for this -- just in time for the holidays. Thank you - Debi


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you very much for sharing it with us. It will be perfect for my daughter... she loves the infinity/cowls and yours is beautiful. Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern. I've downloaded it and am going to make it for my GD who has just started college - it'll keep her cosy in the winter!


----------



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

roed2er said:


> Wow - what a generous gift you have given us. I have a shimmery emerald green yarn that will work so nicely for this -- just in time for the holidays. Thank you - Debi


You are welcome Debi That shimmery yarn sounds perfect for this project.


----------



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Thank you very much for sharing it with us. It will be perfect for my daughter... she loves the infinity/cowls and yours is beautiful. Thank you for your generosity.


You are very welcome
Happy knitting.


----------



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

triana said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your pattern. I've downloaded it and am going to make it for my GD who has just started college - it'll keep her cosy in the winter!


You are welcome


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing your pattern.


----------



## Georgiesmom (May 15, 2012)

mamma4earth said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have designed a free cowl knitting pattern and I thought I would share it here
> 
> ...


Outstanding cowl.....& absolutely stunningly beautiful young woman modeling it!


----------



## MaryW22 (Jun 26, 2011)

Beautiful! Love your patterns and enjoy following your blog.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Linda I already have your beautiful cowl pattern..as I subscribe to your blog...if that is your daughter modeling she is a doll.

Thanks for so graciously sharing with everyone.

Hugs and God Bless you and your family,

Camilla


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice!! You are very talented in designing.


----------



## inisfada (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice Cowl! Thank you very much!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful cowl...lovely young lady...love the color and the pattern. Thanks for sharing your wonderful work!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

This is lovely! I know my daughter would love this, thank you. I like your apple, too.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

Georgiesmom said:


> mamma4earth said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Thank you so much


----------



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

MaryW22 said:


> Beautiful! Love your patterns and enjoy following your blog.


Thanks so much Mary


----------



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> Linda I already have your beautiful cowl pattern..as I subscribe to your blog...if that is your daughter modeling she is a doll.
> 
> Thanks for so graciously sharing with everyone.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Camilla, I hope you enjoy knitting this cowl, my daughter Erin kindly offered to model it for me


----------



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

edithann said:


> Beautiful cowl...lovely young lady...love the color and the pattern. Thanks for sharing your wonderful work!
> Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


Thank you Edie and you are welcome


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Beautiful...blessings to you!


----------



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

HoneyOink said:


> Beautiful...blessings to you!


Thank you


----------



## micheleinpa (Nov 2, 2011)

Love it! thanks so very much for sharing it-- you're a gem!


----------



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

micheleinpa said:


> Love it! thanks so very much for sharing it-- you're a gem!


Thank you, you're welcome!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

beautiful,I plan to knit me one


----------



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> beautiful,I plan to knit me one


Thank you so much


----------

